# am worried..Coco is vomiting clear foamy stuff, help!



## mrsmac (Sep 3, 2012)

I have come home today around 6 pm after being away on a work trip to one very happy chi. Coco was very excited to see me and way jumping around and giving me lots of 'kisses' and cuddles...

fast forward to 10pm and she has now vomited twice. ukeright:

It seems to be a clear mucous consistency and slightly foamy. I am worried that maybe she has eaten something she shouldn't have. 

hubby and the kids assure me that she has not eaten anything she shouldn't, in fact she has not eaten a lot, a piece of dried chicken jerky, tiny portion of kibble and then she mouthed a chicken wing for a while before I got home but didn't really eat it (we are still introducing the raw diet..as such, could this have something to do with the upset tummy??)

Other than the vomiting she seems ok, she isn't lethargic or hard to wake but should I be taking her to the emergency vet? my vet opens at 7am in the morning so I can make sure I am there first thing to see him. the only emergency vet in my area is not my own so I am reluctant to take her to someone who doesn't know her history (i know this sounds odd but I trust my vet far beyond any others here in town and the emergency guy doesn't have the best rep, plus charges like a wounded bull!!) 

She is sleeping soundly now and i have moved her pet bed into my room beside my bed so I can keep an eye on her overnight. she seems to be breathing normally and steadily so I'm hoping its just an upset tummy. 

Any advice though would be much appreciated.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

It sounds like the type of vomiting they do after eating grass, has she been near any at all?

Also, young pups will vomit (usually a yellow bile tinge to it though) if they have a really empty tummy and need to eat.

If it was my dog I'd offer food she likes, keep up the fluids and wait until morning, but then I was never one to rush my skin kids to the Doctor if they threw up, ditto my dogs.


----------



## Babi.Greenwood (Sep 27, 2010)

I agree with Dee. Also, lily produces the same description you gave if she drinks too much water at once.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Vomiting twice wouldn't worry me unduly, I would only go to the vets if she continues to vomit. It does sound like bile from an empty tummy. Have her poos been normal?


----------



## Finn (Sep 14, 2010)

Finn gets that green vomit going now and then. I just let it go as long as he is okay overall, and he is.


----------

